# Central New York



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Willing to help anyone within 45 min.-1 hour radius of Pulaski,NY
Cell (315)447-2236 Tim


----------



## cbelawn (Nov 15, 2004)

*busy*

You must be very busy with all the lake effect


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

So how well do you know Duane Clark from up there from D & A Snow Plowing? I was looking into Pulaski.. You still in the area up there?


----------

